
Patton Oswalt’s Letters to Both Sides - pavel_lishin
http://thecomicscomic.com/2012/07/27/patton-oswalts-letters-to-both-sides-his-keynote-address-at-montreals-just-for-laughs-2012/?1=1
======
nickler
Patton unwittingly explains startup entrepreneurship.

This is the new business model, and it's been changing (democratizing) content
production and communications in such a way that our generation will be the
last to believe that we need to move to Hollywood to make it big in show
business.

This is the distribution model that fuels my optimism for a better world...as
long as I can ignore the comments section.

